# Fiends of Slaanesh conversion.



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I finally got all the bits needed to do this conversion, and so I did it. I'd really like some critique on them and, as they're not painted, I can fairly easily modify them a bit. I'm not able to buy any more bits to add on, but I can tidy up the GS.

Fiend 1;

















Fiend 2;

















Fiend 3;


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Love the Naga look!
I was doing Dryders for my Seekers of Slaanesh, but I may have to "Borrow" this idea for my Fiends


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Hehe, feel free to steal it! Pretty sure someone on here gave me the idea in the first place anyway.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Usaal said:


> Love the Naga look!
> I was doing Dryders for my Seekers of Slaanesh, but I may have to "Borrow" this idea for my Fiends


LOL I was gonna use dryders once as well back befor they gave them a model


----------



## Kyban (Mar 24, 2009)

They look good but I'd suggest removing the nid ridges to make it look a little sleeker unless you were going for the bony look.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I was considering that, actually. I wanted to see what people said.

-EDIT-

I've done this for all of them now.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I was hoping to get a bit more attention for these. xD


----------



## Demon Prince (Sep 29, 2011)

They Look Awesome Kind Of Resemble Madusa.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like the idea but I feel that the transitions between the daemonette's torso and the Ravenor body could be a bit smoother.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm not very good with sculpting xD I don't know what to do to make it look that good, not to mention the side of the ravenor bodies in comparison to the daemonette bodies.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I was going to say the same thing as Midge, the transition is just off.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Any tips on how to improve?


----------

